# Albino Horned / Pacman Frog Set-Up w/ pics



## andy07966 (Mar 10, 2009)

This is my albino horned frog and set-up. Its CB 08 and about 1" atm, just wandered if the tank size 18" x 12" x 12" is ok for him/her at the moment and how long for..

The substrate is a peat/perlite mix, about 3" deep at the higher end of the tank. I do not use a lid but keep it moist and humid.

Also he/she is buried all day and only comes out at night. Is this normal?

Thanks

Andy


----------



## andy07966 (Mar 10, 2009)




----------



## jennlovesfrogs (Jan 22, 2009)

awwwwww, how cute!! and what a titch! bless, mine is HUGE!! a good 12cm across now.


----------



## jennlovesfrogs (Jan 22, 2009)

andy07966 said:


> This is my albino horned frog and set-up. Its CB 08 and about 1" atm, just wandered if the tank size 18" x 12" x 12" is ok for him/her at the moment and how long for..
> 
> The substrate is a peat/perlite mix, about 3" deep at the higher end of the tank. I do not use a lid but keep it moist and humid.
> 
> ...


 
perfectly normal for them to bury themselves. mine does exactly the same, only comes out to eat. and i say come out, he just unburies himself a bit and waits for tea to come to him! lazy so and so lol.


----------



## andy07966 (Mar 10, 2009)

Mine comes out and is quite active at night. You hear him splashing around in his dish!:lol2:


----------



## TheToad888 (Dec 18, 2008)

Yep for them it is perfectly normal to bury. Lovely ffog! And good setup. But is that gravel? I can't tell...


----------



## andy07966 (Mar 10, 2009)

TheToad888 said:


> Yep for them it is perfectly normal to bury. Lovely ffog! And good setup. But is that gravel? I can't tell...


Its perlite. Absorbs and retains moisture. a bit like vermiculite i think. Looks nicer though.


----------



## TheToad888 (Dec 18, 2008)

Isn't that bad for phibs?


----------



## andy07966 (Mar 10, 2009)

I didn't think so. I will look into that.


----------



## jennlovesfrogs (Jan 22, 2009)

I was thinking that myself. isn't it chemical based?


----------



## jennlovesfrogs (Jan 22, 2009)

what substrate are you using?


----------



## andy07966 (Mar 10, 2009)

TheToad888 said:


> Isn't that bad for phibs?


Yes you are right, thanks for pointing that out. Another full clean out tomorrow again then!!! :cussing:


----------



## andy07966 (Mar 10, 2009)

jennlovesfrogs said:


> what substrate are you using?


 Peat, perlite: 5:1 ish


----------



## jennlovesfrogs (Jan 22, 2009)

I just use plain eco earth in mine. so far no probs, apart from soil covered frogs LOL


----------



## Joe1507 (Aug 11, 2008)

Yeah I would Say thats normal, how cute!


----------



## andy07966 (Mar 10, 2009)

jennlovesfrogs said:


> I just use plain eco earth in mine. so far no probs, apart from soil covered frogs LOL


Any substrate you know of that doesn't create soil/moss/etc... covered frogs?:lol2:

Would love that! Misting lightly usually gets rid of the worst of it though. For photos etc..


----------



## andy07966 (Mar 10, 2009)

Joe1507 said:


> Yeah I would Say thats normal, how cute!


using perlite?


----------



## jennlovesfrogs (Jan 22, 2009)

andy07966 said:


> Any substrate you know of that doesn't create soil/moss/etc... covered frogs?:lol2:
> 
> Would love that! Misting lightly usually gets rid of the worst of it though. For photos etc..


 
some ppl use orchid bark, but I don't as I worry about impaction. moss is the same I worry about impaction.

when i say soil covered frogs, it's not as bad as I have made it sound lol. just get little muddy footprints on the tank walls occasionally. keep it drier then you don't get the prob at all.


----------



## andy07966 (Mar 10, 2009)

jennlovesfrogs said:


> some ppl use orchid bark, but I don't as I worry about impaction. moss is the same I worry about impaction.


Whats impaction? I'm assuming the substrate getting compressed down??


----------



## Dan_earl (Jan 26, 2009)

i use eco-earth with a layer of moss, mine to loves to get himself all muddy. brilliant little fellas. herd mine croaking the other night. think he's horny! lol


----------



## jennlovesfrogs (Jan 22, 2009)

impaction is where the creature swallows some of the substrate and it gets stuck somewhere in their bodies causing problems.


----------



## jennlovesfrogs (Jan 22, 2009)

this is my hypnotoad when I first got him. he no longer has the moss in the tank.


----------



## andy07966 (Mar 10, 2009)

He's huge!! Do you ever handle him? Im terrified of flinging mine across the room if he bites me. i pick him up from behind if I'm moving him.


----------



## jennlovesfrogs (Jan 22, 2009)

told you he was massive LOL I don't pick him up no, I have seen his teeth! if i have to move him I nudge his bum into a little box and do it that way


----------



## andy07966 (Mar 10, 2009)

Have you ever been bitten?

Check this out!!

YouTube - ONE PISSED OFF PACMAN!!!!

Hope mine never turns out like this!!


----------



## jennlovesfrogs (Jan 22, 2009)

LOL oh dear!! no I have never been bitten, nearly did once though never moved my hand so fast in all my life! I use very long feeding tongs now! I think my whole hand could fit in his mouth!


----------



## TheToad888 (Dec 18, 2008)

Yes eco earth is definately the best substrate for Pacmans. Use it. USE IT NOW!:lol2:


----------



## andy07966 (Mar 10, 2009)

Dan_earl said:


> herd mine croaking the other night. think he's horny! lol


Is mine too young to croak? Would love to know if its a male or female!


----------



## andy07966 (Mar 10, 2009)

TheToad888 said:


> Yes eco earth is definately the best substrate for Pacmans. Use it. USE IT NOW!:lol2:


Lol, i'll order some now. He should be ok in the peat/perlite mix for a few more days do you think until I get the eco earth through?

Is it the zoo med eco earth?

Thanks to all of you for the help :no1:


----------



## jennlovesfrogs (Jan 22, 2009)

mine is over a yr old and not heard him croak yet. but then he might be doing it whilst i'm not in the room, so who knows.


----------



## TheToad888 (Dec 18, 2008)

I've noticed young frogs don't like people in the room when they croak. They must be embarassed or something...


----------



## andy07966 (Mar 10, 2009)

Weird eh? Maybe I will hear it when i'm asleep. 

That perlites got me worried now! :lol2:


----------



## TheToad888 (Dec 18, 2008)

Weird, yes. At around half 10pm to 12am they start. And as soon as I turn my light on or move, they stop. I'm talking about Whites but I guess same applys.


----------



## jennlovesfrogs (Jan 22, 2009)

my whites croak all the time, well one likes to croak when he sees me, must be love LOL he croaks when you turn the microwave on in the kitchen and the hoover too. I hear him almost every day, my other male doesn't though. he just wakes before the others and sits in the little pool waiting for food. then jumps on the others to tell them foods here! they are hilarious to watch LOL, 

So has anyone heard a pacman croak? what does it sound like?? incase I am missing it whilst i'm not in my frog room.


----------



## kizzy21_uk (Sep 6, 2008)

hey andy dont worry urself to much about the perlite as long as ur gona change it he be fine for a few more days, but eco earth is the best stuff, i dont use moss nemore either coz i once found bit of moss in my pace mans poo and that means he been eating it so i just lightly spray once or twice a day.

as for croaking mine started at about 4 months old now when his light gos off at 9pm about half an hour later he starts its a wierd noise kinda high pitch dog type bark very cute tho. we keep him in the kitchen so as oon as its dark off he goes. Also i maybe wrong but i was under the impression only males croaked.

He doesnt really move much at night mayb a little bath in his water bowl but then he just goes back to his spot and waits for food.
During the day i hardly see him as he sleeps (wiv eyes open weird) under his log all burried in soil.

and yes i got bitten when i first got him he was bout the size of urs but it didnt hurt was more shock did have a small bleed but nothing major. But i learnt my lesson i noww feed him wiv tongs to scared if he got my finger now hes quite big.

neway i was new to the whole pacman keeping last year but ppl are great on here just ask loads of questions and enjoy ur little guy.

neway see below for my guy when i first got him and one from about 3 months ago.
Meet Goomba

















his set up at mo also he is bigger now than the last picture

















sorry for the long post.xxxx


----------



## jennlovesfrogs (Jan 22, 2009)

awww he looks a similar size to my beast now bless them hey!


----------



## kizzy21_uk (Sep 6, 2008)

yer hes a cutie.xxxx


----------



## TheToad888 (Dec 18, 2008)

He's great! Nice setup too. It's really good!


----------



## kizzy21_uk (Sep 6, 2008)

thanx hes gettin a new setup soon like a shallow tub type thing so i can put him the front room.xxx will post piccies soon.xxx


----------



## TheToad888 (Dec 18, 2008)

I'd like to see them!:flrt:


----------



## andy07966 (Mar 10, 2009)

Hi, all. I got some "Brick Humus" and it looks like the eco earth stuff you are all talking about. Add water etc... It is designed for frogs and other amphibians so i'm assuming that will be ok.

Anyone disagree?

Thanks for your help.:2thumb:


----------



## TheToad888 (Dec 18, 2008)

Thats it! Yep, thats what we use, we all use...


----------



## andy07966 (Mar 10, 2009)

It says 8 litres in a brick but i think i'll only need 2 or 3 so i will store the rest. Any ideas how long it will be good for? I would use it on my inverts but have cleaned and changed them all this week!! :gasp:


----------



## TheToad888 (Dec 18, 2008)

I don't actually know... for a long time i think...


----------

